# Thanks, Jeffrey Roberts, et al



## Guest (Aug 15, 2000)

Appreciate your work getting the fibro board set up over here.calida


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks to Parkview for maintaining the forum to this point.Jeff


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2000)

That too.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Glad to be back on the board. Thanks to everyone who remembered us. Thanks Jeffrey and to Susan at Parkview.


----------

